# My partner and i run an Indian/seafood restaurant on the Isle of Barra



## peaches (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, we have a house on the silver coast (45 mins from Lisbon). This year we will hopefully make the big move but will have to move nearer a suitable school. We visited in February and saw the CLIC school in Marinha Grande. We enjoyed our visit and feel positive, now all we have to do is sell up.
We run an successful Indian/seafood restaurant on Barra in the Western Isles of Scotland and hopefully could run the same business in Portugal. 
We have found on our visits Portuguese people prefer plain cuisine. I would like some idea if people think Indian food would be a success and if there is a gap in the market for this.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

peaches said:


> Hi, we have a house on the silver coast (45 mins from Lisbon). This year we will hopefully make the big move but will have to move nearer a suitable school. We visited in February and saw the CLIC school in Marinha Grande. We enjoyed our visit and feel positive, now all we have to do is sell up.
> We run an successful Indian/seafood restaurant on Barra in the Western Isles of Scotland and hopefully could run the same business in Portugal.
> We have found on our visits Portuguese people prefer plain cuisine. I would like some idea if people think Indian food would be a success and if there is a gap in the market for this.


yes, please come to my town

Indian food is very popular with the expats, not every town/region has a indian resturant so i think if you choose a good location you could have a successful business.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Get Lost Omostra! They live on the silver coast they are ours!
Dear Peaches, you have to open a restaurant here, there are enough expats to make your business a success. You can always alter your dishes for the Portuguese or push Kormas to them and Vindaloos to the Brits.
The main thing you need to research fully is location. The beach areas would be the best for you as even in the winter there are still visitors here. In the summer you would be swamped, plus I would be visiting you every night!
If you move to Tomar, you would have to put up with floods, plague and pestulance.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

silvers said:


> Get Lost Omostra! They live on the silver coast they are ours!
> Dear Peaches, you have to open a restaurant here, there are enough expats to make your business a success. You can always alter your dishes for the Portuguese or push Kormas to them and Vindaloos to the Brits.
> The main thing you need to research fully is location. The beach areas would be the best for you as even in the winter there are still visitors here. In the summer you would be swamped, plus I would be visiting you every night!
> If you move to Tomar, you would have to put up with floods, plague and pestulance.




dont belive a word of it, 
in Tomar beer is free to all, the sun always shines, owners of indian resturants are exempt from taxes.....please open a resturant here.......i will be your best customer....


----------



## peaches (Sep 4, 2008)

*a lovely hot jaipuri*

Well what can i say, free beer, constant sunshine and no taxes sound fantastic, but I'm not so sure about the plagues etc... so maybe the silver coast would be a safer bet 

I think if we sell up this summer and move for the start of the school term we will start looking in the area and Nazara is maybe a good place to start looking (?) as it's on the coast etc..

Hopefully we'll see you both soon for a lovely hot Jaipuri!!!!






omostra06 said:


> dont belive a word of it,
> in Tomar beer is free to all, the sun always shines, owners of indian resturants are exempt from taxes.....please open a resturant here.......i will be your best customer....


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Peaches,
If you decide to come to this area to look around, I would be delighted to give you a free tour. Just to reassure you, I am not an agent and have nothing to sell you.
James


----------

